# Brought home my new P99 today, what model is it?



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

I know I have a P99 AS model, DA/SA...........but what year model is it?


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Is that NIB.... it looks nice... 
on the frame or slide should be a 2 letter date code

a b c d e f g h i k 
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9

this will give you the last 2 #'s of the year....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, my last one was AG - 2006.

But, that is a pre 2003 frame. SOme people don't like the new frames and want the old style frames like that.

I saw an A/S for sale a few months ago - new with the older frame. I like the new frame. But as U can see from the poll in the Walther section - many people like that original frame style


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks but I just found it on here......http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/

It is a 02 model and barely fired, only one small scratch on the rear of the slide.

Right now it is loaded with 11rds of Federal Hydrashock............I just ordered 8 16rd SW99 mags for it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, I've seen many NIB P99s with scratches on the slide - that's not that big of a deal when U think of that.

Of course, I hate scratching mine  

Hard chrome that slide and no more scratches


----------



## rogue007 (Jan 8, 2007)

Why hardchrome it when it is tennifer'd.................:smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rogue007 said:


> Why hardchrome it when it is tennifer'd.................:smt023


The tennifer underneath prevents rusting and such. But the outter black coating on top of the tennifer does scratch. I got holster ware in about two weeks from using my Bianchi holster (it was brand new at the time).

A Glock usually takes longer to scratch. But, I carried a GLock 26 for 8 years, and it too gets holster wear (they are not impervious). Granted U are not scratching the tennifer, but just the carbon coating. But still, its permanently scratched.

The tennifer is still under the hard chrome. But, the hard chrome cannot be scratched unless U rub it with a metal object or if U drag it along the cement.

Over a year of carrying my P99c hard chromed, and not a mark on it


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Also - I love the 2 tone look, personally 

I did my 1st two. When I got my fullsize A/S, I sent it off to get hard chromed after 1 range trip. If I ever got any other P99s, I'd have to hard chrome them too


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

The "walther" & "p99" stamping look identical to the stamps on my newly acquired `01... Which is currently at Tripp getting hard chromed.


----------

